# Trigger Reels?



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

What are some good cheep little reels to catch trigger fish with?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We just use a Spheros for bait and triggers.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I just use a penn 5500 with braid. Works great


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

I need 2 conventionals.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fish with something lite. Triggers sometimes bite very lightly. If your fishing with to heavy of rod/reel you won't even feel it. Sometimes insted of biting with the typical pulling motion you will just feel your weight get light. They're biting up instead of down. Stay light.

I like a spinner with 50lb braid and 200gram Uglystik tiger lite jigging rod. You can feel em looking at it!!


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

My rods are lite i just need sujestions for 2 little conventional reels trust me i know how those tricky jokers role haha!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

cobeking said:


> my rods are lite i just need sujestions for 2 little conventional reels trust me i know how those tricky jokers role haha!!


trq200


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas for conventional reels???


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Look around for some either used or new 4/0 Penns on light action stand up rods. No need in deep research for these. Straight forward stuff. Load em' with 30# or 40#. Probably your most cost effective bet. Not fancy, but, they thouroughly get the job done...


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Calcutta 700


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Heard good things about the trq series from Penn that jlw1972 mentioned. I'm gonna put my plug in for Avet. I have a couple of MXLs spooled with 30lb mono and I don't have any complaints yet. Got one on a graphite blank, and it's almost weightless.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OR.....If your wanting something other end of the spectrum, Buy you a couple Shimano TLD15's. Hard to beat the TLD series and you can get em for around $100 new.

And they will last for ever bottomfishing.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Shakespeare Tidewaters , I got 2 i'll sell you, I've had good use out of them , but don't use them any more, switch to spinners for bait rods now


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> OR.....If your wanting something other end of the spectrum, Buy you a couple Shimano TLD15's. Hard to beat the TLD series and you can get em for around $100 new.
> 
> And they will last for ever bottomfishing.


+1 for TLD 15


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 2 SX avets on light daiwa saltiga jigging rods that I use for triggers,mingos, and catching bait. 400 yards of 50lb braid. They are also fun little blackfin reels


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Ill look into the TLDs forgot about them thanks guys


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Avet SX on a Shimano Trevala jigging rod , 30# mono. Mingos, snapper, triggers even caught a few small aj's , ultra-lite setup its a blast.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a couple of Penn 309 in great shape if your interested.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Hell, I'll give you my trigger set up because apparently someone placed a curse on it. It only catches 13"-13 3/4" trigger fish. Can't seem to ever find the legal ones.


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

What setup you fish with?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I use a Calcutta 400 on a Shimano Trevala light power jigging rod. And of course I was joking, you can't have it because although it only catches short triggers it's pretty good at sniffing out legal beeliners.:yes:


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

I know I love my travala to but thats my snapper wipper i got 2 liitle rods i need reels for for when i talk people out so i dont worry about them getting beaten up


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

johnboatjosh said:


> I use a Calcutta 400 on a Shimano Trevala light power jigging rod. And of course I was joking, you can't have it because although it only catches short triggers it's pretty good at sniffing out legal beeliners.:yes:


That's exactly what I use for Triggers. Funny how there are so many 13 1/2 inch Trigger fish.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Currently using a Calcutta 201 spooled with 20 PPro mounted on a TescataTSC63HM.
Got a Cardiff 201 if you're interested in a LH reel.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I use a 4/0 or penn level wind, it's nice in case you hook a grouper of something instead.


----------

